# Wirbelstrombremse - Lieferant



## Limbo (4 Juni 2005)

Hilfe, bei uns ist ein Steuergerät für eine Wirbelstrombremse ausgefallen.
Der ursprüngliche Lieferant war die Fa. Pilz. Pilz stellt aber keine Bremsgeräte mehr her, und kann weder liefern noch reparieren.

Das Bremsgerät erzeugt einen Gleichstrom von 40A, der über ein Schütz in die Schleifringläufer-Motore geleitet wird, wenn die Motore abgeschaltet werden. Dadurch wird der Nachlauf des Fahrwerks erheblich verkürzt. Erkennt das Wirbelstromgerät "Stillstand" schaltet es den Bremsstrom ab, und gibt die Feststellbremse frei.

Auf meiner Suche nach Ersatz bin ich auf die Fa. Morgensen gestoßen, und habe sogar ein gebrachtes Morgensen Gerät bekommen. 
Leider paßt das Gebrauchtgerät von der Betriebsspannung und vom Bremsstrom nicht zu unserer Maschine. Das Morgensen-Gerät ist auch nur ein altes Pilz-Modell, unter anderem Label.

Wer kann mir helfen, und mir eine Bezugsquelle für solche Bremsgeräte nennen?

Limbo


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2005)

http://www.msf-technik.de/produkte/index.html


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2005)

http://www.peter-electronic.com/de/02_produkte/viewelkomastergroup.php?masterid=3


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2005)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe.

Da die Betriebsspannung 500V beträgt, scheidet das Standartprogramm von msf leider aus. Dafür ist einer der anderen Anbieter ganz in unserer Nähe.

Limbo


----------



## Balou (5 Juni 2005)

Hallo

wir haben für unsere 500V Motoren bremsgeräte von Hilger und Kern.

http://www.hilger-kern.de/industrieelektronik/bremsgeraete/frenostat/index.php

MfG Balou


----------



## Limbo (18 Juni 2005)

Nochmals vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Tipps.

Inzwischen habe ich ein Bremsgerät von Horstmann eingebaut, dass Fa. Horstmann sehr kurzfristig für uns angefertigt, und nochmals modifiziert hat.

Das Gerät funktioniert sehr gut, hatte nur im Orginalzustand für unsere fahrende Anlage zu lange Remanenzzeiten, daher war eine Modifizierung nötig, die Horstmann "ambulant" erledigt hat. 
Zur Dosierung der Bremse ist es besser, den Bremsstrom zu messen, da die Bremskurve sehr progressiv ist, und man nur nach Potistellung keine lineare Verstellung erzielt. 
Da sich der Bremsvorgang auf vor dem Stillstand abbrechen, und die Fahrt fortsetzen läßt, kann mit mit der Horstmann-Bremse Postitonen erheblich besser anfahren, als es das vorher verwendete Pilzgerät konnte. 

Limbo


----------

